# VGA et HDMI une différence image?



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai un MBP mi-april 2010 et un écran externe samsung P 2770 avec une résolution de 1920x1080, en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai en configuration maximale, Et puis je suis actuellement en VGA.
Donc ma question est vaut il le coup d'acheter l'adaptateur HDMI (sachant que je n'ai pas besoin de transférer le son) pour acquérir une meilleure définition car je trouve avec le tps que les caractère ne sont pas super lisse en lecture.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## kippei (21 Avril 2011)

sako&#63743;co;8413452 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un MBP mi-april 2010 et un écran externe samsung P 2770 avec une résolution de 1920x1080, en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai en configuration maximale, Et puis je suis actuellement en VGA.
> Donc ma question est vaut il le coup d'acheter l'adaptateur HDMI (sachant que je n'ai pas besoin de transférer le son) pour acquérir une meilleure définition car je trouve avec le tps que les caractère ne sont pas super lisse en lecture.
> ...



Sacrilège !

Un bel écran Full HD sous exploité par un pauvre port VGA...

Achète toi vite un  adaptateur + câble HDMI tu vas sentir la différence à tous les niveaux !

Sinon autant acheter un bon viel écran cathodique à 10e, t'auras le même rendu.


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

Je précise qu'en fait le cable qui raccorde l'écran au MBP est en fait VGA/DVI ; VGA sur l'adaptateur et DVI sur l'écran. Une différence?


----------



## kippei (21 Avril 2011)

sako&#63743;co;8414292 a dit:
			
		

> Je précise qu'en fait le cable qui raccorde l'écran au MBP est en fait VGA/DVI ; VGA sur l'adaptateur et DVI sur l'écran. Une différence?



Dans ce genre de configuration mixte la qualité de l'image est relative au port le moins évolué.

Donc c'est comme si t'étais en VGA/VGA.

Et le DVI c'est toujours mieux que le VGA, mais c'est encore très loin du HDMI !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h40 ----------




			
				sako&#63743;co;8414292 a dit:
			
		

> Une différence?



Aucune


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

Merci Kippei, je vais de suite m'acheter un adaptateur HDMI/Mini display port.
(pour info, j'ai voulue prendre un adap. DVI mais apparement tout faire passer en HDMI est meilleur)
Je ferais des retours.


----------



## kippei (21 Avril 2011)

sako&#63743;co;8414842 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Kippei, je vais de suite m'acheter un adaptateur HDMI/Mini display port.
> (pour info, j'ai voulue prendre un adap. DVI mais apparement tout faire passer en HDMI est meilleur)
> Je ferais des retours.



Branche tout cela et envoie un film en HD 1080p, tu vas sentir la différence !


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

En fait si j'ai bien compris je vais juste gagner en qualité d'image en vidéo c'est cela?
rien d'autre?
(notamment en bureautique sur la qualité de la lisibilité (à l'image du rétina de l'iphone sans pour autant rêver))


----------



## kippei (21 Avril 2011)

sako&#63743;co;8414922 a dit:
			
		

> En fait si j'ai bien compris je vais juste gagner en qualité d'image en vidéo c'est cela?
> rien d'autre?
> (notamment en bureautique sur la qualité de la lisibilité (à l'image du rétina de l'iphone sans pour autant rêver))



Mais non pas qu'en vidéo, en tout.
La définition va être accrue.
Tes lettres, jusqu'à présent peu lisibles, le seront.

Tout cela à condition que tu mettes une bonne résolution lol. Si tu te cales en 800x600 cela n'as pas grand intérêt ^^


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

Voilà je l'ai installé, il est claire qu'en video c'est bcp mieux : plus de richesse dans les couleurs et de luminosité.
Après pr la lisibilité, je ne sais pas si c'est psychologique ou il y a vraiment une petite amélioration..


----------



## kippei (21 Avril 2011)

sako&#63743;co;8415752 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je l'ai installé, il est claire qu'en video c'est bcp mieux : plus de richesse dans les couleurs et de luminosité.
> Après pr la lisibilité, je ne sais pas si c'est psychologique ou il y a vraiment une petite amélioration..



Augmente la résolution de l'écran pour plus de finesse.
Réduit la résolution si tu n'a pas une très bonne vue.

Et passe en 1920x1080 quand tu veux en prendre plein la vue


----------



## sakoï£¿co (21 Avril 2011)

En fait le MBP parametre sur le réglage le plus optimisé automatiquement c'est à dire "1080p" (j'ai tester les autres pour m'en assurer)
Oui non ya pas à dire au niveau des films : super
et en général les couleurs sont plus denses.
Je te remercie  encore une fois


----------

